# Karlowicz rebirth symphony



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

This is a lovely piece of music. However, I did have to listen to it several times before I could appreciate it. I only like the first two movements. I'm interested to hear from other people who have discovered the beauty of this piece. 

My understanding is that Karlowicz suffered from depression. He certainly died at a young age.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Interesting :tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Karlowicz is well worth exploring, I also like his violin concerto and tone poems. He died in an avalanche accident by the way.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Those who appreciate Karlowicz Rebirth Symphony may also appreciate Kalinnikov's Symphony No.2 (I personally only care for the II. Movement, Andante Cantabile). Once again, a work reminiscent of Tchaikovsky. It can be found on youtube.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Pity more people didn't comment on this tragic yet beautiful symphony. The only complaint I have is that I would like more of the melody! I wish Karlowicz has brought this to a grand and sustained finale, equal to the likes of Sibelius... indeed the tragedy of the melody is equal to the tragedy of any Sibelius melody, but it is simply not long enough. We need more! For all those who like tragic yet beautiful music I can assure you that the Karlowicz symphony is for you.


----------

